# Music review podcast?



## TakeWalker (Feb 16, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in me (random guy who doesn't really make music) doing a weekly/whenever-I-feel-like-it podcast in which I talk for about 10 minutes about whatever music I've been listening to lately? I'm constantly listening to stuff and I have lots of opinions on music, maybe I can at least be entertaining if not also informative. I used to do music commentary on a small-time podcast, if that helps; I kinda want to get out of that, though, because absolutely no one was listening to it, as far as I can tell.


----------

